# Post pic of Carbon Interior Parts !!



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

lets gather all the CARBON interior shots here !!
if you have any pic of any skylines with carbon interior..post it up here !!
thanks


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

¥·¡¼¥È¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥«¡¼¥Ü¥ó¡¡¥·¥Õ¥È¥Ö¡¼¥Ä ¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥ª¥ê¥¸¥Ê¥ë¥Ñ¡¼¥Ä´ë²è À½ºî ÈÎÇä ¥¹¡¼¤Ú¤ê¥¢ SUPERIOR AUTO CREATIVE

These do quite a few bits for the R34. Also the seat covers etc are very good.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

wow..no body have cf interior in R32 ??


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here a few pics of my interior, although I can not take any credit.
This was carried out by Robson Leather under Bean's guidance and
specifications. Very tastefully done; there are more parts that have
received the CF makeover as well. Just enough to get this thread
started I suppose.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats stunning.


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

omg thats awesome


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

A Pillar









Roof lining









bits and pieces


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

Is this car in Northern Ireland or was it previously in NI


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes was mine until i sold it to declan over there


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!:bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

P3RV3RT said:


> ¥·¡¼¥È¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥«¡¼¥Ü¥ó¡¡¥·¥Õ¥È¥Ö¡¼¥Ä ¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥ª¥ê¥¸¥Ê¥ë¥Ñ¡¼¥Ä´ë²è À½ºî ÈÎÇä ¥¹¡¼¤Ú¤ê¥¢ SUPERIOR AUTO CREATIVE
> 
> These do quite a few bits for the R34. Also the seat covers etc are very good.


There's some awesome looking Carbon bit's and piece's on this website. Does this company have any distributor's in the U.K ?? Or maybe a website in English perhap's??


----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

wow cf galore indeed! although a bit too much for my taste.... VERY great and excellent craftsmanship indeed! 

excuse me but I have no idea if those are stick-on types or are they molded and replacing the original parts? sorry but I'm just a noob

c'mon R32 guys post some pics!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

felixy69 said:


> wow..no body have cf interior in R32 ??


I have an R32 centre console trim.
I would post a picture, but it is away at the moment getting my AVCR mounted where the ash tray once was. When I get it back I post pics.


Hyrev,
I never get enough of looking at your interior.:smokin::smokin:
You are the inspiration for me seeking R32 carbon trim parts. But they are had to come buy for a 32. know Robson do them, but as has been said, they are not cheap.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Robson Design Pte Ltd


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yay I knew I can get some where with this thread!!!
keep them coming but ithink that cf roof is alittle over board..!! LOL or I am just jealous ... Btw: is that gf overlay??


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Scott said:


> Hyrev,
> I never get enough of looking at your interior.:smokin::smokin:
> You are the inspiration for me seeking R32 carbon trim parts. But they are had to come buy for a 32. know Robson do them, but as has been said, they are not cheap.


Indeed, Pauls interior is one of the bes tbalanced-styled R34 int. out there . . . .:smokin:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i found more from USA !
in case u didn't notice yet..it is a R32 gtr


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

very tasty!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

hyrev said:


> very tasty!


:clap: my words.
R32+carbon=killer


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Felixy69, 

Have you got any links for the supplier??


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Scott said:


> Felixy69,
> 
> Have you got any links for the supplier??


and Felixy ,can you post some more pics, with one of your Rollcage

Thanks Chris


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

That r32 gt-r interior is making me wet.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

pupsi said:


> There's some awesome looking Carbon bit's and piece's on this website. Does this company have any distributor's in the U.K ?? Or maybe a website in English perhap's??


I dont beleave there is an official UK dealer. 

Endless can supply whatever you want. And I no the price I paid wasnt far off the price on the website with postage!!!!!!

Im liking the carbon bits on the R32. I decided to paint mine but I now want the carbon :chuckle:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

no more carbon interior....common guys...keep it going !


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Only other bit of carbon interior I no you can buy of the shelf is the Top Secret carbon dash cover.

I dont have a pic on my pc but I no theres a few pics already on the forum.

Theres a few door cards floating about which are quite nice. I guess a search will get you pics.

Baz


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105437-carbon-door-cards-very-sexy-r32.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/102198-carbon-r32-bits.html


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Not mine but this is a little of what Robson
offers for the R32





































And some other Nissan CF parts


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

hyrev said:


>


Hyrev, do you have more pics of that alcantara interior, we have a customer request for such an interior trim and would be cool to see if it is worth.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hyrev, were did those doorskins come from on the r32. Thats just what i need


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

P3RV3RT said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105437-carbon-door-cards-very-sexy-r32.html
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/102198-carbon-r32-bits.html


I got the pic from the 2nd link posted by P3RV3RT

Sorry, I cannot help out on those ?'s


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I had thought carbon interiors were tacky. Then I experienced and drove the CLK-DTM, which is like CF to the extreme inside. It's not bling or tacky, it's just....really freaking NICE!

Part of it though is that it's gotta be dry carbon. Wet just looks too glossy and messy.

Getting rid of that 20 year old felt roof liner and replacing it with CF though, that I want to do. And then...might was well do the rest of the interior!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome stuff Hyrev !!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You don't stop do you hyrev! Looks amazing!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

E-Mailed Robson to enquire about some interior Carbon goodie's for my 33, Robson only overlay your original item's in Carbon and they charge an arm and a leg for doing it. Might just have a go at doing it myself at some stage??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pupsi said:


> E-Mailed Robson to enquire about some interior Carbon goodie's for my 33, Robson only overlay your original item's in Carbon and they charge an arm and a leg for doing it. Might just have a go at doing it myself at some stage??


its the same with all tuners, they just overlay , there are a few bespoke true carbon parts but most are overlay


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Robson parts and leather trims are great , but unfortunately a bit pricy for the quality you get. We have been dealing with some other shops , which are doing custome interior jobs, from full leather-alcantara, over carbon applications to complete redesign of interior panels. Thoses are producing real carbon parts (no-overlay).
The price difference is hudge thought, if you want full carbon parts. But the quality is by far superior to Robson. I think that Robson has a nice history of works they can show you when you get there, but there are others that are a bit more expensive, but provide a quality far superior to Robson (interior trim speaking)

Jmotors is currently looking in to this business, producing our own carbon interior parts for the R35 GTR (later Skyline GTR variants) . . . and I can tell every one from this point , that we would be minimum talking about the double of what Robson or Wald carbon interior parts costs . .thought the quality will have no comparaison (CCX&Zonda anybody:smokin


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i love it...keep it coming !


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mines having loads of bits done at the moment, will post pics when they are done.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

jmotors said:


> Robson parts and leather trims are great , but unfortunately a bit pricy for the quality you get. We have been dealing with some other shops , which are doing custome interior jobs, from full leather-alcantara, over carbon applications to complete redesign of interior panels. Thoses are producing real carbon parts (no-overlay).
> The price difference is hudge thought, if you want full carbon parts. But the quality is by far superior to Robson. I think that Robson has a nice history of works they can show you when you get there, but there are others that are a bit more expensive, but provide a quality far superior to Robson (interior trim speaking)
> 
> Jmotors is currently looking in to this business, producing our own carbon interior parts for the R35 GTR (later Skyline GTR variants) . . . and I can tell every one from this point , that we would be minimum talking about the double of what Robson or Wald carbon interior parts costs . .thought the quality will have no comparaison (CCX&Zonda anybody:smokin


So are you going to get the company here in the UK that makes the heringbone carbon weave for Zonda to make your parts?

You asked about the alcantara interior on the R32 GTR I posted the link too, that is Andy H's car, he had a full interior by a company here in the UK. Search his posts and you will find all the info.

The pic from Robson showing the carbon seat surround, Im not sure if its their own. It probly is but Superior make these for all the GTR's.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> So are you going to get the company here in the UK that makes the heringbone carbon weave for Zonda to make your parts?
> 
> You asked about the alcantara interior on the R32 GTR I posted the link too, that is Andy H's car, he had a full interior by a company here in the UK. Search his posts and you will find all the info.
> 
> The pic from Robson showing the carbon seat surround, Im not sure if its their own. It probly is but Superior make these for all the GTR's.


Thanks for the info. 
We try to find a solution to effective offre full carbon parts against the carbon coated items allready on the market en mass.
There are some really great companies in japan , who can produce quality carbon parts for esthetic or usage-durability purposes . . .we are currently checking if it is possible , as real carbon parts need a big budget to be produced . .:runaway:

I will make a Poll thread to ask what the members would like to buy in carbon and what not.

Chris


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

pupsi said:


> E-Mailed Robson to enquire about some interior Carbon goodie's for my 33, Robson only overlay your original item's in Carbon and they charge an arm and a leg for doing it. Might just have a go at doing it myself at some stage??


Company not too far from you do it Pupsi; Automotive - Silvercrest Woodtrim


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Very surprised there are no pictures of Gio's car on this thread. Having had the great privelege of sitting in his car it's beautifully done


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Very surprised there are no pictures of Gio's car on this thread. Having had the great privelege of sitting in his car it's beautifully done


This is all I have atm for updted pics, not really sure how updated they are though. Took these at night, would love to get some daytime pics, coming up very soon though.























































I know he has more CF parts but this is all I have.


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

here are a couple from my 32


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

the 2nd pic seems so small


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

u know i started this tread wanting to see carbon interior of skylines, but i am so tempted to post my CF interior in my daily driver. it's all overlay.
hope no one will mind because this is a honda fit.


























































i promise iwill post pic of the carbon interior on my R32 GTR once i am back from hong kong..  PROMISE !


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

who makes that door panel ?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i was told it was Bee-R!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

matt j said:


> Company not too far from you do it Pupsi; Automotive - Silvercrest Woodtrim


Thank's for that Matt.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

ok guys...i am too rich and can't keep my mouth shut....
the first one is a joke but the 2nd one is true...i really can't keep my mouth shut
cuz i just got it back from the maker who did carbon kevlar overlay on the oem parts !!! 
it just too nice...i'll post more pic of it when i have it installed !!! 
for now..enjoy !!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Who did it for you in the end?
Cost?


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

a guy i found on the CF hobbie forum....he's from USA...and his price are very reasonable...like all the red carbon in my honda fit, pic above or in the last page...was about $400CANADIAN
4 window switchs 
4 door arm rest
steering colum
guage cluster hood
shift ring


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

looks like speedarchitech's work.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

scby rex said:


> looks like speedarchitech's work.




nah speedarcitech is 4X the price


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

felixy69 said:


> who makes that door panel ?


BEE*R and we have them in stock :chuckle:


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

more pic


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

That interior looks sexy. Jeff had some cheesy coated carbon look parts in his R32 for a while. 

They would go perfect with this all carbon/kevlar steering wheel.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

tyndago said:


> That interior looks sexy. Jeff had some cheesy coated carbon look parts in his R32 for a while.
> 
> They would go perfect with this all carbon/kevlar steering wheel.


i hate that shape of the steering wheel...i don't like how they put the notch for ur fingers in the 9pm-3am position..
but if they make a nardi style..in carbon Kevlar..i'd be all over it !!! so who makes it???


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

here are the detail pic of the cf items i got..i must say....using carbon kevlar (yellow) is very hard to do cuz u can see the blemish very easy....like un even weaves


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Looks cool.


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Seen this on eBay carbon Kevlar were can you get bits from for the interior in the uk


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

heres a couple of pics of my carbon interior parts, im making more and more as the weeks go by....shame im running out of weave now lol 

top half of my steering wheel cowling (currently making the bottom part)









my armrest









gear shift surround









im planning on doing the stereo/speedo surround, window switch surrounds and then i think i'll be all out of carbon. i'll post proper pics when there all finished and the cars out of storage when the weathers better.


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: good job mate what is it like to do What do you need to do it you get the carbon in sheets what do you put it on with


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

markr32gtr said:


> Seen this on eBay carbon Kevlar were can you get bits from for the interior in the uk


i had these on my 32gtr and i have to say im glad that HKS discontinued them because the quality and fit is terrible

i added them on after i got the 32

this is what they look like fitted (just flick through to the engine photos)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

matty32 said:


> i had these on my 32gtr and i have to say im glad that HKS discontinued them because the quality and fit is terrible
> 
> i added them on after i got the 32
> 
> ...


does it fit bad ??
in the pictures they look pretty good...
you have pics of where it fits bad ?
thx


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

here is update of the interior while the car is in storeage 
i am tho kinda disapointed at it...but oh well.....


----------



## cobrAA (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ Not bad buddy! I would have go with carbon fiber but that's just me!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Flexy, good work there keep it up . .love the simple and effective solution of the meters (integrated shift lamp).


PS: Nice pair of shoes by the way.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

jmotors said:


> Hey Flexy, good work there keep it up . .love the simple and effective solution of the meters (integrated shift lamp).
> 
> 
> PS: Nice pair of shoes by the way.


yeah i love my shoes..they were from Kitterick, 5cm brand from UK...got it when i went to london last year

the shift lamp is abit high for my liking, i have to cut the hood down about so that i can see the whole thing.

as for the colour....for some reason..it's more green then yellow.


----------

